

Tell HN: Developers please don't do anything weird on log in pages - brandnewlow

I have a uservoice account, where I administer the help site for Windy Citizen.  Today, I decided I wanted to sign in to check/update the settings I have on it.  I click the "sign in" button on the uservoice front page and get this:<p>http://uservoice.com/signin<p>It's asking me for an e-mail and a username.  Nowhere does it ask me for a password.<p>I've been thinking about this form for about 5 minutes, and I'm still not 100% sure how I'm supposed to use it.  Do I enter in one?  The other?  I've been clicking around trying to find a password field somewhere so I can log into the account I set up.<p>Developers, please don't screw with stuff like this.
======
SHOwnsYou
It likely auto-generates one and sends it to your email.

This is a good lesson on usability if you (I assume pretty internet-literate)
are thrown by this. Very important to note this error.

------
vyrotek
I have to agreed, it confused me as well a few weeks ago.

When I have a task or goal in mind on a site the last thing I want to do is
tinker and figure out your new way to log in.

------
uptown
I'm curious what the general consensus is for using something like OAuth for
authentication for sites with a non-technical focus. Personally, the login
form implementation of StackOverflow is perfect. But I wonder whether asking
people to log in using the credentials from another site is still a confusing
concept if a portion of your userbase is non-technical.

------
lukevdp
If you enter your email, if it's an email that has signed up, the name field
turns into a password field. I agree it's very confusing when trying it for
the first time. I also imagine that there are a lot of duplicate accounts
around, I know I have a few

------
DevX101
Send them a link to this thread

